# Can you believe it's been 4 years already!!!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Today December 16th! It has been 4 years since I took a bit of a turn for the worse  .
I can't believe it! It has been a realtively healthy 4 years as well. So as always thanks to those who helped pull me through and remained such good friends. You all know who you are (actually it's all of you, but some more than others  )

:beer: Here's to another 50 of 'em!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

You are a hero Chrose. Your positive attitude, your sense of humour and priority is what got you through. Congratulations, and what... only 50 more? Bah! I say 75 at least!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Beautiful sentiment Anneke.

Peace and Health to you Chrose
CC


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Time flies, chrose. I wish you continued health for many more years!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wishing you 120, Chrose, just like Moses!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

It's already been said... You're a helluva guy!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

And fifty more (in fabulous health) on top of those. Here's wishing you and your family even more health and happiness in 2005! :bounce:


----------

